# Screenlets e dipendenza "retrogada"

## 0pipe0

Ciao a tutti uso gentoo con gnome 2.28 ... volevo dei widgets, così ho installato il pacchetto screenlets (emerge screenlets).

Ho visto che voleva installarmi x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.5-r1, ma ho già la versione aggiornata alla 2.8.2, infatti pretendeva di fare questo:

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.5-r1 [2.8.2] USE="-debug -doc" 

così ho installato screenlets senza dipendenze e funziona bene. Ora facendo un emerge -u world mi dà questo:

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.14-r2 [1.2.14-r1] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.21-r1 [2.3.21]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgtop-python-2.28.0 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/evince-python-2.28.0 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.7.0 [1.6.1]

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.5-r1 [2.8.2] USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/metacity-python-2.28.0 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.24.1  USE="-debug -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/totem-python-2.28.0 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.24.0  USE="-cdr -debug -dvdr" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/nautilus-cd-burner-python-2.28.0  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/brasero-python-2.28.0  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.28.0 

MA non voglio installarli! Visto che ho un netbook e non ho il masterizzatore; mi ricompare inoltre

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.5-r1 [2.8.2] USE="-debug -doc" 

che se maschero, emerge si arrabbia e blocca la compilazione, a causa di dipendenze... Sono davvero destinato a eliminare screenlets? Ma esiste un modo per personalizzare i pacchetti d'installazione, in modo tale da evitare le dipendenze che per me sono totalmente inutili? Devo manomettere gli ebuilds?

Grazie in anticipo. CIAO!

----------

## Onip

gtksourceview è un pacchetto slotted [S], questo significa che queste versioni vengono installate entrambe nel tuo sistema (sia la 2 sia la 1), non si tratta affatto di un downgrade. Con le librerie questo capita perchè queste a volte cambiano API e i pacchetti che le usano non sempre passano alla versione successiva. In definitiva ti tocca proprio installarle. Se vedi (o meglio se è documentato sul sito di screenlets) che può funzionare anche con la nuova versione allora puoi aprire un bug su bugzilla per segnalarlo agli sviluppatori.

Per quanto riguarda gli altri pacchetti prova a vedere se con

```
# emerge -DuNtav world
```

 si capisce chi li richiede e se si può fare in modo di non averli.

(secondo la mia esperienza a volte con gnome qualche cosetta in più bisogna metterla comunque però)

----------

